# Unbekannter Fisch?!?



## Bonobo (26. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben in unserem Teich (leider) noch einige Shubunki`s und einige Koi. Seit einer Weile hole ich immer wieder eine Fischart aus dem Teich wo ich absolut nicht weiß was es ist. Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?! 

Viele Grüße Chris


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*

Hi Chris,

wird ein Koi sein, hat soweit man im Maulwinkel erkennen kann auch Barteln.
Ein __ Goldfisch oder __ Giebel kanns wegen der vielen Schuppen (>32) nicht sein, gegen ne __ Karausche spricht die Körperform

MfG Frank


----------



## Bonobo (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*

Dachte ich auch erst, aber Barteln hat er komischerweise nicht


----------



## canis (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*

Sicher, dass er keine Barteln hat? Ich habe auch gegplaubt, welche zu erkennen...


----------



## koifischfan (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*

Wie ist die Maulform, ober-, mittel- oder unterständig?


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Wie ist die Maulform, ober-, mittel- oder unterständig?


Und falls Chris nicht sofort weiss was gemeint ist Hier die Varianten in Erklärung und Zeichnung


----------



## Bonobo (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*

Also bei genauen hinsehen könnte man meinen das er winzige Barteln hat, auch bei dem Foto hat er ja große Ähnlichkeit mit einer Karpfenart.
Was mich nur ins Grübeln gebracht hat sind die vielen kleinen Fische die Ähnlichkeit mit dem Fisch auf dem ersten Foto haben, aber auch Ähnlichkeiten eines Shubunki vorhanden sind. Dadurch, dass sie so lange Flossen haben und die Tatsache, dass wir nur Koi und Shubunki eingesetzt hatten ist das alles sehr rätselhaft...


----------



## koifischfan (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*

Da kommt wieder die Sache mit dem Maul ins Spiel. Koi/Karpfen unterständig, __ Goldfisch/__ Shubunkin mittelständig. Eindeutiger kann man es nicht bestimmen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*

Hi Chris,

der kleine auf dem letzten ist eher ein naturfarbiger __ Goldfisch (endständiges Maul und nur 26-28 Schuppen). 

Karpfen kreuzen sich ja mit Karauschen - die ja wie Subunkin/Goldfisch auch eine Carassiusart ist, in seltenen Fällen könnten daher wohl  auch mal lebensfähige Hybriden zwischen Karpfen und Goldfisch entstehen (zumal Karpfen ja mehrere hunderttausend Eier legen)

MfG Frank


----------



## koifischfan (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*

Ein kleiner Fauxpas von mir: Es heißt natürlich endständig.  Wie komme ich nur auf Mittelstand?


----------



## Zermalmer (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Fauxpas von mir: Es heißt natürlich endständig.  Wie komme ich nur auf Mittelstand?


Ja nu...der Kopf interpretiert das naheliegende.... oben...unten... da ist logisch "mitte"...
Mach Dir keinen Kopf... ich hätte nicht mal eine Mundformart benennen können


----------



## Bonobo (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Unbekannter Fisch?!?*

Erstmal Danke für die ganzen Antworten. Was es nun auch ist, haben die rausgefangenen Fische nun in den Teich eines Bekannten gesetzt, ihm ist es egal was bei ihm so schwimmt.
Grüße Chris


----------

